# CPF Cliché Thread



## mvyrmnd (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been here a couple of years now, and I've seen many a cliche thrown around in these fine forums. I've found a number of them amusing, but have long forgetten most of them. Some are not unique to CPF, but many would make no sense to a non-flashaholic.

I thought it might serve as some light entertainment, and even be slightly educational, to list them here.

The ones I remember:

*"Two is one, One is none"
"Cheap, Bright, Good. Pick any two"*

Who can add to the list?


----------



## ASheep (Aug 17, 2011)

There is of course the CPF catch cry when faced with a decision: BUY BOTH!!
I guess calling LEDs "angry blue" is a fairly distinctive CPF thing too...

Cheers,
Alex

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 17, 2011)

*"Buy Both"*


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 17, 2011)

"Where is the pocket clip?"

"Is that offered in Neutral White?"

"Even though ______ is brighter, cheaper, and well-made, I prefer the Surefire."


----------



## ganymede (Aug 17, 2011)

IF 2 = 1 AND 1 = 0, THEN 2 = 0

Simple math! :nana:


----------



## asdalton (Aug 17, 2011)

"The low mode is too bright."


----------



## ganymede (Aug 17, 2011)

How about "My flashlight is too bright!"? That got to be epic!



asdalton said:


> "The low mode is too bright."


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 18, 2011)

ganymede said:


> IF 2 = 1 AND 1 = 0, THEN 2 = 0
> 
> Simple math! :nana:




!!! LOL !!!!
As many times as I have heard this one... this aspect never occurred to me.

Bright
Long running
Small size

You can have any two, but not all 3.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 18, 2011)

The only GOOD light is the light from the palm of my hand... everything else is light pollution.


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 18, 2011)

There's always the *hide your wallet* expressions.

How about *X brand is built like a "tank" or "bombproof"*

And don't forget about *There's just something about titanium*


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 18, 2011)

"This fish is straight baller son."


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 18, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> "This fish is straight baller son."


 
I've seen that one before, but I still have no idea what it's about...


----------



## iapyx (Aug 18, 2011)

"that's not a flashlight, this is a flashlight"

No matter how bright your light is there is always someone with a brighter light.""

"we want beamshots!"

"mine is brighter than yours"

"thread closed"

"wrong forum thread closed"

"welcome to cpf!"

"cpf is closed for maintenance"

"last edited by DM51"


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 18, 2011)

iapyx said:


> "last edited by DM51"


 
That one made me laugh.


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 18, 2011)

"baddest *** light"


----------



## archimedes (Aug 18, 2011)

ganymede said:


> IF 2 = 1 AND 1 = 0, THEN 2 = 0
> 
> Simple math! :nana:



I agree (check the sig-line) 



StarHalo said:


> "This fish is straight baller son."



@mvyrmnd - although you've already heard the punch-line, here's the original thread:
*http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?83088-mvyrmnd*http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?190530-Surefire-eBay-Auction-FUNNY!!!


----------



## shado (Aug 18, 2011)

" I pulled the trigger on a ______"


----------



## archimedes (Aug 18, 2011)

"Blinky modes are well-hidden."


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 18, 2011)

One of the funniest things I've ever read here at CPF, in the McGizmo forum: "Their not booing, their yelling MUUULE." :laughing:


----------



## LukeA (Aug 19, 2011)

Variations of "I just got this new light from DX. I swapped out the emitter, board, and switch because I had better ones laying around. Man this is a great little light for the money."

Warning people ("n00bs") about Chip Weevils (RIP CPF wiki)


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2011)

LukeA said:


> Variations of "I just got this new light from DX. I swapped out the emitter, board, and switch because I had better ones laying around. Man this is a great little light for the money."


Sound like Grandpa's Axe 
Norm


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2011)

'Why are Surefires so expensive?'


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 19, 2011)

"I paid only $X amount for this, and it's just as good as an overpriced Su####re that cost 3 times more!"


----------



## JacobJones (Aug 19, 2011)

Chicago X said:


> "Where is the pocket clip?"


 
Lol, that reminded me of a sale thread for a massive anti aircraft light over in the marketplace. Someone said "does it come with a pocket clip?"


----------



## iapyx (Aug 19, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> That one made me laugh.



Have you seen what he (DM51) did to both our posts? #13 and #14 

Nice One DM51 :devil:


----------



## Lightdadark (Aug 19, 2011)

"guilt free lumens"


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.341867,-158.057015


----------



## Lite_me (Aug 19, 2011)

"I lost the tint lottery"


----------



## DM51 (Aug 19, 2011)

iapyx said:


> Have you seen what he (DM51) did to both our posts? #13 and #14
> 
> Nice One DM51 :devil:


I was beginning to think no-one had spotted it, lol.

Another one that I have to do quite often: "Moving this to the Batteries section... :green:" lol


----------



## DM51 (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's one that is overworked and not usually very convincing:

"*Great light, great seller!*"

Hard to take it seriously when it's referring to a noob with 6 posts selling an Ultrafire, lol.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 19, 2011)

DM51 said:


> I was beginning to think no-one had spotted it, lol.



DM51, you know, we read everything you write.  We hang on to you. 

I also noticed Norm removed a part in message #25 
Although it was a cliché, it may have persuaded some members to start another brand vs brand discussion. So, understandable.


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2011)

iapyx said:


> I also noticed Norm removed a part in message #25
> Although it was a cliché, it may have persuaded some members to start another brand vs brand discussion. So, understandable.


 
Not knowingly, I just wanted to pop in the "Nice One DM51 :devil: " Norm


----------



## blasterman (Aug 19, 2011)

"Awesome torch - I'm buying Cree stock"


----------



## iapyx (Aug 19, 2011)

Norm said:


> Not knowingly, I just wanted to pop in the "Nice One DM51 :devil: " Norm


 
Hey, don't tell that! I wanted DM51 to think that I added that little devil. 

Since you didn't remove my 'cliché' knowingly I will add it: "Surefire Lumens"


----------



## archimedes (Aug 19, 2011)

"I thought it would be fine on rechargeables...until I saw a puff of magic smoke"


----------



## iapyx (Aug 19, 2011)

Surprised this one's still available


----------



## Flint&Steel (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the best thrower?


----------



## tx101 (Aug 19, 2011)

"Paypal locked n loaded"


----------



## iapyx (Aug 19, 2011)

"slight donut"
"the wife doesn't know"
"vaporware"
"I got a tax refund"
"that's a violation of rule #x"
"take some time off"
"I couldn't have said it any better"
"+1"
"period"
"easy to mod"
"not to hijack this thread"
"please stay OT"
"just my 2 cents"
"well said"
"The following errors occurred with your search
This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 5"


----------



## Norm (Aug 19, 2011)

What's the best (insert battery type) for less than (insert $ amount).
Norm


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 19, 2011)

"oops, double post"


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Aug 19, 2011)

Price drop.
Bump.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 19, 2011)

StarHalo said:


>


 
Given this bloke's face, his decision was not made by choice


----------



## Leoht (Aug 19, 2011)

Will [insert brand here] be releasing a warm version of the [insert model here]?


----------



## HotWire (Aug 19, 2011)

The batteries are stuck in my Maglight!


----------



## OCD (Aug 19, 2011)

I have a (insert # here) cell maglite i want to mod.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 19, 2011)

It's R2 tint!


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 19, 2011)

"This thread is being moved to the budget section."


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2011)

"I got this great Led Lenser for just $50!"


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 19, 2011)

_"PayPal Gift, or add 4%." 

"CONUS Only." 

"First to post: I'll take it, gets it." 

"Bro" 

"Brother" 

~ Chance 
_


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

:thumbsup: (fluff post)


----------



## gswitter (Aug 20, 2011)

Type III HA

(and Type II HA, for that matter)


----------



## nbp (Aug 20, 2011)

Now, to preface this post, I will say I am a DM51 stalker, and besides just threatening to find out where he lives, show up on his doorstep and play with his flashlights while eating delicious treats made by Mrs. DM51, I frequently follow him around the board and read his thread closures with childish delight. There have been MANY hilarious ends to terrible threads at the hands of DM, but I have to just post this one because it was so funny and sticks out in my mind. (Kestrel and I had a good laugh over this one, DM, )




> If you were asking members for their opinions of these products this thread might be valid; but instead you are asking about prices and availability which you already know about, as you have looked at the website. Your thread is therefore pointless. Furthermore, you have posted it in the wrong forum.
> 
> Moving it to LED Flashlights now, and closing it.




That is so classic. Moving it, and closing it. Get's me every time. :hahaha:


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Aug 20, 2011)

gswitter said:


> Type III HA
> 
> (and Type II HA, for that matter)


There is _no such thing_ as Type II HA.
[Rant]


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

hellokitty[hk] said:


> There is _no such thing_ as Type II HA.
> [Rant]



Yeah I know that one probably drives size15's crazy more than anything.


----------



## RBR (Aug 20, 2011)

.....


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 20, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I've seen that one before, but I still have no idea what it's about...



Just goes to show how bad my internet connection sucks, your gif image makes this thread crawl to a near standstill lol


----------



## RBR (Aug 20, 2011)

.....


----------



## JacobJones (Aug 20, 2011)

What did he change in your sig line iapyx? It looks the same to me


----------



## iapyx (Aug 20, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> What did he change in your sig line iapyx? It looks the same to me


 

This is how it started:
I wrote in message #13 several clichés of which the last one was "last edited by DM51".
That challenged DM51 to edit my post just because he could, resulting in: 
_Last edited by DM51; 08-18-2011 at 11:54 PM. *Reason:* Because I can _underneath my post.

I thought this was funny, so I put it in my signature.
DM noticed that and then he changed my sig. too, into:
_Last edited by DM51; 25 years ago at 11:54 PM. *Reason:* Because I can edit siglines too _

I then added the :devil:

I LMAOROTF and I guess so did he.

Notice that the signature is written below a horizontal line to seperate it from the message.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 20, 2011)

Surprised that no one has mentioned "user", "pocket rocket", or "shelf queen" yet


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 20, 2011)

_"I sent you a pm, your box is full" 

"Great seller here folks" 

"Not responsible for USPS shipping mishaps" 

~ Chance  
_


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 20, 2011)

+1 

Weak. Just weak.


----------



## kramer5150 (Aug 20, 2011)

iapyx said:


> Have you seen what he (DM51) did to both our posts? #13 and #14
> 
> Nice One DM51 :devil:




LOL!!! I was beginning to think DM51 didn't have a sense of humor.

back on topic...
Theres pale blue... then theres ANGRY blue.

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## iapyx (Aug 20, 2011)

no hotlinking allowed
your images are too big, can you resize them to max 800x600
surefire delayed the introduction of light x
calling them is like chocolate
UPDATE !!! the problem(s) with CPF


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 20, 2011)

archimedes said:


> Surprised that no one has mentioned "user", "pocket rocket", or "shelf queen" yet


 
Those are more CPF specific, and the sort of thing I was thinking of.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 20, 2011)

Battery Vampire


----------



## TyJo (Aug 21, 2011)

"Beam profile." Other favorites already mentioned "guilt free lumens," "tint lottery," "2 is 1, 1 is 0."


----------



## gollum (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey no one said "Barnburner" yet

Turbo mode OTF lumens?

I loved the chip weevils thread as mentioned


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 22, 2011)

"... photo showing I just drilled right through the side of my Surefire XXX while I was trying to bore out the barrel for a XXX rechargable battery...."


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 23, 2011)

that thing got a reverse clicky?

I'm interested in surefires, esp. if they are bored.

Arguments on whether the ez1000 or ez900 is better

Dogs that play with hamster balls

"hotwire"


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Aug 27, 2011)

Question:What flashlights should I take on my honeymoon?

Answer:It's your honeymoon. Screw the flashlights!


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Aug 27, 2011)

How about:

What's the best flashlight for self defense?

or:

Nice snag! (on BST when the poster has obviously been beaten to the 'I'll take it' decision)

or even:

Why do I have to pay such a lot in Customs charges?

For that matter, try this:

Any given 'CPF meet' pictures that have no women in them at all, just lots of men and tables full of torches ( Not that there's anything wrong with this, but it is a bit of a cliche ).

And finally:

The assumption that any 'Non-flashaholic' will instantly dazzle themselves on being handed any of our favoured torches, and the disdain implied thereafter. 

(I state here and now, I am a Flashaholic. I frequently get a dazzleing by my own lights. I'm proud of it!)

Nice thread.














PS - nearly forgot this one:

Nice thread!


----------



## rmteo (Aug 27, 2011)

"Bomb Proof" construction.

Stink bomb or 1,000lb. aerial bomb?


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 27, 2011)

^^^^^^^ Good one. Surprised nobody mentioned it sooner.

Also: *Malkoff *and the words _perfect, creamy_, or _amazing.
_

I _really _like my Malkoff M60, BTW....


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 27, 2011)

edited


----------



## Sarlix (Aug 27, 2011)

Can it tail stand?

'Disco mode'

Flashaholic 

lovecpf


----------



## JacobJones (Aug 27, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 27, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> [email protected]


 
That really annoyed me in my early days here. It made searching for useful Maglite info very difficult because you'd never know if people were using "maglite" or "[email protected]"


----------



## bansuri (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: "Sent from my iWhatever"*

Woot.com forums replace certain words with ridiculous alternate words or phrases. 
For instance: refurb becomes roxxor, crap becomes carp. Curse words get hilarious replacements. Perhaps CPF could do something like that. My suggestions follow. 
Sent from my iPhone = Welcome to Walmart. 
Sent from tapatalk = I should be working. 
Sent from my Android = Where's the beef?


----------



## DM51 (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: "Sent from my iWhatever"*



bansuri said:


> ... hilarious replacements. Perhaps CPF could do something like that. My suggestions follow.
> Sent from my iPhone = Welcome to Walmart.
> Sent from tapatalk = I should be working.
> Sent from my Android = Where's the beef?



LOL, it might be possible to do that. One I would like to see:
It works great *-->* It's crap.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: "Sent from my iWhatever"*



DM51 said:


> One I would like to see:
> It works great *-->* It's crap.


 
I've been trying some of CPF's new phrase replacements, and so far It's crap.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 28, 2011)

We should tie this in with the Cliché thread. The next time someone starts a Surefire or EMP thread, hilarity would ensue


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 28, 2011)

My first clichè autoreplacement suggestion: 

self defense -> eat a banana


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 28, 2011)

"I would be interested in purchasing a professional tactical flashlight for eating a banana."


----------



## JacobJones (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol, I like this idea. I propose replacing tactical with "anoying blinky modes"


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 28, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> "I would be interested in purchasing a professional tactical flashlight for eating a banana."


 
Exactly! :devil:


----------



## bansuri (Aug 29, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> My first clichè autoreplacement suggestion:
> 
> self defense -> eat a banana


 Man, can you imagine the chaos? It would take a rogue moderator, maybe even just an April Fool's day thing, but this would be a hoot. 
I remember the first time I posted on Woot after they started doing it and it freaked me out. Tried editing it a couple times and figured it out. 
Tactical, bomb-proof, reverse-clickie, I'm crying a little thinking about how ridiculous it would be. 

Something like "+ lumens" replaced with hobos. 
"I need 500 hobos for my EDC."

However, the light forums are a serious place, and I suspect it would ruffle some feathers. 

Welcome to Walmart.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 29, 2011)

bansuri said:


> can you imagine the chaos? It would take a *rogue moderator*, maybe even just an April Fool's day thing, but this would be a hoot.


OK, so who substituted Norm *-->* rogue moderator?


----------



## iapyx (Aug 29, 2011)

DM51 said:


> OK, so who substituted Norm *-->* rogue moderator?


 
You? You're the one who has edited messages and a signature lately. C'mon, it's obvious. You've no chance of _eating a banana_.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 30, 2011)

DM51 said:


> OK, so who substituted Norm *-->* rogue moderator?


 
I'll have a chat with Norm at our next meetup and try and talk him into it... :devil:


Where's the beef?


----------



## nekomane (Sep 1, 2011)

Seal it in a ziplock bag and boil it.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 3, 2011)

Flashlight torture test

Has anyone done a runtime test to see how long my flashlight will run on lithium batteries?

What's the best flashlight I can get for $20 or less?

Whatever you do, don't point that flashlight at your face and turn it on.
Oww my eyes. Why did you let me do that?

My flashlight can saw your flashlight in half.

Is that a flashlight in your pocket or are you happy to see me?

What's the brightest light I can get that is small enough to swallow, is bright enough to work like a cheap X-ray, and will come out the other end not only intact, but as clean and shiny as the day I bought it?


----------



## DM51 (Sep 4, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Where's the beef?





nekomane said:


> Seal it in a ziplock bag and boil it.


Terrible way to treat a good piece of beef, lol.

"the IPX8 standard..."


----------



## rmteo (Sep 4, 2011)

"Built like a tank".


----------



## savumaki (Sep 4, 2011)

*"time to thin the herd"


*


----------



## archimedes (Sep 4, 2011)

savumaki said:


> *"time to thin the herd"
> 
> 
> *


 
"catch and release"


----------



## scout24 (Sep 4, 2011)

Gathering dust in my Pelican case...


----------



## duffman (Sep 5, 2011)

Need a light for police / security work.

put in batteries / turned on the light and 

Shelf queen!


----------



## iapyx (Sep 5, 2011)

Duplicate post


----------



## iapyx (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^^^^^
Hey, I am the duplicate post and not you ^^


----------



## iapyx (Sep 5, 2011)

^^^^^^^^
What I find another cliché is more a mistake often made here: sometimes members make a double post but have you noticed that in nine out of ten the first message is deleted and changed by 'duplicate post' whereas the second post is in fact the double post and not the first.


----------



## iapyx (Sep 11, 2011)

I thought this was a cliché thread.
Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 11, 2011)

iapyx said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> What I find another cliché is more a mistake often made here: sometimes members make a double post but have you noticed that in nine out of ten the first message is deleted and changed by 'duplicate post' whereas the second post is in fact the double post and not the first.


 
I have noticed that. when I accidently do a double post I always delete the second post instead of the first, just makes sense to do it that way and I don't know what could posses (I know that's spelt wrong but I'm to tired to care) people to delete the first one instead of the second


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 20, 2011)

Post removed


----------



## DM51 (Sep 20, 2011)

Moving this to the Cafe :green:


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 21, 2011)

released the "magic smoke"

freeze pop method

Luxeon/l.e.d. lottery


----------



## RocketTomato (Sep 21, 2011)

" I do not want to part out the light unless there is a buyer for each part."

"The light is not really tactical because ..."

"What is the best light to buy for a non flashaholic?"


----------



## Darvis (Sep 23, 2011)

unobtanium

Oh, and as long as we're phrase swapping- I think DM51 should auto-convert to 413DA.... just for kicks.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 23, 2011)

If you could have only ONE . . . .



We get these at LEAST once a month.






And yet, i admit, i STILL read 'em, and answer 'em !

lovecpf
_


----------



## Burgess (Sep 23, 2011)

Going Camping, and need a flashlight.


Going Hiking, and need a flashlight.


Going Biking, and need a flashlight.


Going Skiing, and need a flashlight.


Going Boating, and need a flashlight.


Going to Africa, and need a flashlight.


Going to Europe, and need a flashlight.


Going to Las Vegas, and need a flashlight.


Going to Disneyland, and need a flashlight.


Going to the Latrine, and need a flashlight.



_


----------



## nbp (Sep 23, 2011)

My XYZ light is buzzing/humming/whirring/purring. What gives?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 23, 2011)

"Recommend me a..."

"OMG, I almost lost my..."

"Take it to the underground."


----------



## Quest4fire (Oct 9, 2011)

"My _______ is on a slow boat form China :sigh:


----------



## Norm (Oct 9, 2011)

Could someone recommend the best AA light under $25?

Norm


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Oct 9, 2011)

DM51: "...the 2 of you need to take the chill pill or Rule #4 beckons...."

Help recommend a flashlight for newbie/rookie/virgin/GF/wifey/dog/cat/goldfish/cousin's neighbour's classmate's half sister/boss/ex-boss/soldier/spec-ops/Iraq/Afganistan/birthday party/mechanic/pilot/truck driver/camping/police/security/SELF DEFENSE/axe murderer/zombie apocalypse/movie/TV flashlight.

Can a P60 run on 2xRCR123s???

Recommend a LED drop-in for my 6P, 9P, C2, M2, G2, G3.... I want it VERY bright, runs forever, cheap(free if possible), throws like a telescope with spill like the noon day sun....

WTS: Like brand new, used but in good condition/used only for few seconds/minutes/used once/couple of times/tested if working... selling to fund another project/new light/wife found out about illegal purchase and began divorce proceedings/getting married/need the money/shelf queen that doesn't get proper use/student/broke/overspent budget...

WTS: USA only/ no international/ Paypal gift only otherwise add 4%/ International shipping extra/contact for quote/will not take responsibility if no insurance/once posted

Please post "I'll take it" and Paypal within 24/48hrs

"Backup to ...... if he/she doesn't want it"

Can you ship to canada/australia/china/malaysia/the moon.....???

*Posts from the thread "Thread topics that will constantly recur" have been merged with this thread.

Bill
*


----------



## mbw_151 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Thread topics that will constantly recur*

I was reading the thread "Ridiculed by Non-Flashlight Lovers" knowing that I've read something like this before. It prompted the idea to make a list of all the threads that will recurr as long as there are Flashaholics. I'll start with a few:

1. What's your EDC?
2. How do you carry your EDC?
3. If you could only have x flashlights what would they be any why?
4. How many flashlights do you own?
5. How did your flashlight save your life?
6. Clicky vs Twisty?
7. Do you like "disco" modes?
8. Flashlight for a non-flashaholic?

I'm sure there are many more but I'll let others add some.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Even this topic pops up often enough it could almost qualify to be in this thread!

How about these?

"Need help selecting a weapon light."

"Why is my ______ malfunctioning?"

"Will AA lithiums work in my _____?"

and my favorite...

"What lube should I use?"


While there certainly are new twists on some of these I'd bet that a whole bunch of threads like those wouldn't be needed if folks did an advanced search. Quite a few of the threads that still crop up on a regular basis could be answered with just a basic search. 

While that can be a mild PITA, this community is very different since you'll usually find an answer to even the most mundane question with no sweat. Most people here care about the hobby - and the hobbyists - so much that it's no problem. That's pretty rare and very cool.


----------



## Burgess (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Need a flashlight for *Defensive Use*.


Something i can point at a bad guy, and have him drop his gun, and run away SCREAMING !


*My Eyes ! ! ! My Eyes ! ! !


*Oh, by the way . . . .


It's gotta' run on AA alkalines, cuz' i get 'em Free at Work !


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

• Whats the best 18650 and charger.
• Need a headlamp.

I've seen both of these several times in the past couple of months.


----------



## scout24 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

"What's the brightest..."

"Good light for $___"

"Help me choose..."

Even though these all come up fairly frequently, sometimes they make good reading...


----------



## jabe1 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

I'll play.

"looking for a AAA light with clicky"

"What light throws farthest?"

"why are Surefires so expensive?"


I almost forgot the obligatory " What light would you want in a zombie apocalypse?"


----------



## NonSenCe (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

and i think there has been topics similar to this already


----------



## tolkaze (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

1 inch diameter with lots of throw EDC AA

High Quality, High Powered, Cheap

Help choose an EDC with a list of requirements that define about 40+ lights from over a dozen manufacturers

upgrading maglites


----------



## islw2863 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

What did you use your flashlight for today


----------



## carrot (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

*What's the best flashlight? *I'm looking to spend about $25


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

"Why did my Ultrafire die after only a couple of uses?"

"Anyone have experience with DX shipping? Still have not gotten my light."

"SureFire vs. Fenix"

"SureFire vs. 4Sevens"

"SureFire vs. Anything else that remotely makes a product putting out a beam of light"


----------



## Moonshadow (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

People wanting flood-to-throw lights . . . 

"Will it be available in neutral ?" one microsecond after a new light is announced . . .


----------



## Jash (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

"Best dog walking light."

"Smallest light with brightest output"

"What's got the lowest low"

"How do I get the battery out of my flashlight"

"What's your BOB light"


----------



## Gregozedobe (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Q - "What is the best light to give to my friend/groomsman/wife/GF/daughter/son/father/mother/person going overseas ?" And I'll even supply the answer: " A light that they will have with them when they need it, with batteries they can get and a user interface they like."


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

I'm looking for the smallest most inexpensive light that is indestructable, submersible with a least 10 hours of runtime from no-name AAA.

I bought a light for next to nothing and the threads are rough, the spring is rotten, there's no contact, the tint is purple/green....whyy??????

And another thousand or so sour grapes thread.

In addition to; Look at me, look at what I own, I'm awesome, worship me.


----------



## jondotcom (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

*Why do I have more flashlights than fingers and toes but want to buy more?*


----------



## ragweed (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Want an AAA thrower but be at least 300 lumens & a clip to put it in my shirt. Also 40 hours run time!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

What's the best 1 x CR123 light?
What's the best 1 x AA light?
etc...

Those pop up A LOT...


----------



## OCD (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

I'll play........

"WTB LF2XT...."


----------



## Burgess (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Why can't i post PICTURES on CPF ? ? ?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

The following happens a lot as well . . .

Topic made by new member.

New member asks question.

Twenty minutes later, new member gets way too upset because no one has (as of yet) posted a response.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Why is Surefire so expensive, because the packing of my 1xAA 5$ WalMart light promises 10000 lumens for 100hours. :tired:


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

I'm a military/LEO and I need a weapon light that I and others will depend on in the most critical of situations. 15$ or less please.


----------



## chmsam (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

A few more (with no exaggeration whatsoever. Well, maybe just a bit)...


"I need a light for rain/fog/snow/volcanic ash/atomic fallout/falling space junk."

"My light shot itself with my .50. In the back. From 850 yards. Twice. And was then hit by space junk. Is it still covered under warranty?"

"Who would ever want a strobe/SOS/rave/space junk function on a light?"

"Who makes the best light with strobe/SOS/rave/space junk functions?"

"If I put 144 after market HID kits on my Smart Car Passsion Cabriolet, do I have to aim them? Why do other drivers flash their high beams at me? I want to be able to see enough so I can avoid chipmunks/deer/falling space junk that runs in front of my car."


(And for all of the above I a) won't check/respond to posts, b) will revive the thread after 5 years or so, or c). will post it in the B/S/T section)

Ah, for the days when more folks searched for an answer before posting and/or thought about how "unique" some of their questions might appear...

And we still seem to be able to answer most of them and in a good nature, too.


----------



## Lucciola (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Want to buy a light. Don't know what for. Don't know why. Don't know anything. Just base your recommendations on these requirements.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Threads filled with people complaining about other members who start threads asking the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Speaking of *recur* . . . 

Topics that are over 5 years old, or closer to a decade, that are resurrected by a new member posting a response to the OP. Who, in most cases, hasn't posted on CPF in years.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*



ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Threads filled with people complaining about other members who start threads asking the same questions over and over again.



Touche! Seriously though, it's something we'll never escape - at least the answers to the same questions usually change every 3 months anyway.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*



shao.fu.tzer said:


> Touche! Seriously though, it's something we'll never escape - at least the answers to the same questions usually change every 3 months anyway.



Only sometimes.

I'm still recommending the iTP A3 EOS for best all-around single-AAA keychain light.

Definitely been over 3 months.


----------



## nbp (Oct 22, 2011)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Threads filled with people complaining about other members who start threads asking the same questions over and over again.



For example: this thread. If the OP searched a bit they would have seen that the same thread is currently running in the Cafe under the title CPF Cliches. 

Where's DM? He's supposed to crack down on this kind of thing and merge them together. :thinking: Must be on holiday. (That's a vacation for those who don't know England English.  )


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*

Merging this with the CPF Cliche Thread.

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: Thread topics that will constantly recur*



Lucciola said:


> Want to buy a light. Don't know what for. Don't know why. Don't know anything. Just base your recommendations on these requirements.


----------

